# Coach listings



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

John G. 

Archery Talk ID: SandSquid

Email: [email protected]

Phone: (901)283-5890

Location: Memphis, TN

NFAA Level-II Certified Coach


Free "group lessons": Weds Evenings 6pm-8pm
Good Shepherd United Methodist Church
6050 Summer Ave. Memphis, TN 38134


Private Lessons: 
Monday Tuesday and Friday 6-8PM
Most Saturdays and Sundays 9:00am to 7:00pm
$25.00/Hour donation to Good Shepherd Youth Archery program

Willing to travel with paid expenses.


Level 1 certifications $75 each, no minimum number of students.
Includes $20 for course materials and 3-year certification.
Group discounts available.


Level 1 Certifications provided for 501c3 organizations for $20 each for materials and 3-year certification, plus expenses only.


----------



## tnt1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Scott M

Level 2 NFAA\USA Archery Certified

Big Lake\Elk River\Zimmerman, Minnesota

Private 1 on 1 lessons = $45 an hour by appt.

Group lessons up to 10 = $25 ea. Usually 4 to 6 hrs for the group(entry level eqiupment supplied)

Level 1 certification = $50 ea (minnimum of 8 for class, 6-10 hours of classroom and on the range work)

[email protected]
763-856-3985


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Steve Y.

USA Archery/NFAA Intermediate Instructor (was known as the NFAA Level II)

Teaching in the North Phoenix area by appointment only

Fees: $20 for basic one-on-one lessons. You can provide your own bow or I will provide a 20# recurve for lessons. 

All lessons are conducted at an indoor range. 

Will travel outside the North Phoenix area for additional travel fees.

Interested in becoming an Basic Instructor? Contact me for more details - group classes are forming in the Phoenix area.

Want to see if your child is interested in archery as a sport and discipline? For $8, your child can get a basic group lesson and shoot with other children at a Junior Olympic Archery Development (JOAD) class. Classes are held every weekend at 9am in the Corner Archery shooting range. Equipment can be provided.

For more information:
EMail - [email protected]
Voice - (623) 252-9980


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*ArcheryLessonsOnline.com*

[B]www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com[/B]

Advanced compound archery instruction with step by step instructional details with pictures & videos. Optional Private web based insteractive instruction.


Locally I teach in the NorthWest Houston area, specifically Cypress, TX.

My rates are $50 per hour.

You can read more about me on www.GuggisbergArchery.com

-Adam


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jim C-Greater Cincinnati area.

NFAA Master (11 years)

NAA Level III (3 years) (Level II-received in 2000)

15 years coaching (learned most of what I know from Charlie Pierson)

Mostly I confine my coaching to the Cincinnnati Junior Olympians Archery Program but anyone is welcome to our sessions.

PM me for details

In addition to FITA Recurve and Compound, I coach TNC Xbow and handgun and shotgun marksmanship.

I am also a certified Table Tennis Coach (USTTA)


----------

